# Will a Tesla Stop for Jeremy Clarkson?



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Not my video but I think it's brilliant. If you need a 6 foot human, why not Jeremy?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Some interesting info. Do you think those cones really directed his car to the left, or was it just picked up on the new lane lines and adjusted to the left. I think the latter.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

That's a really good point GDN. I didn't think about that. Maybe the cones help ease it over? This couple really likes cones. Maybe just an excuse to use them again. 😂


----------

